

Eclipse Orion - d_c
http://www.eclipse.org/orion/index.php

======
jasonkester
Nice that they're trying, but it doesn't do even the basic stuff that the last
crop of in-browser IDEs did.

    
    
      - open the page
      - click to the end of line 15 (inside the try, before the return)
      - hit ENTER
    
      Expected: caret goes to the same indent level as previous line
      Actual: caret goes to position zero
    
    
      - type "obj"
      - hit CTRL+SPACE
    
      Expected: At least be able to autocomplete symbols from the previous line.
      Actual: Renders a SPACE
    
    

In its current form, it's pretty much a TEXTAREA with syntax highlighting. To
me, that says they released this to the public _way_ too early. I think I'll
check back in next year.

~~~
nl
[http://wiki.eclipse.org/Orion/Getting_Started_with_Orion#CSS...](http://wiki.eclipse.org/Orion/Getting_Started_with_Orion#CSS_development)
shows autocomplete working (for CSS).

I'm not sure why it isn't turned on for the demo though.

------
lordlarm
tl;dr of 10 minutes video:

\- All code uploaded to their orion servers

\- Import of .zip files

\- git commit and diff functionality

\- Try your code with by running webserver username.orion.eclipse.org

\- Syntax highlighting (at least for js)

\- Use of JSLint for syntax navigation and error notification

\- Keyboard bindings as you know them from desktop applications

\- Handles huge files without any noticable delay (40000 lines+)

Oh and as I understood it, it is a beta and some functionality are not fully
implemented, like the .git support.

Personally I believe some things are better of being a desktop application -
and do not like the trend with _everything_ on the web, but the project itself
is a cool idea and great implementation.

~~~
r00fus
Thanks for the summary.

> \- All code uploaded to their orion servers

Wow, this just isn't for me or almost any code I've worked on.

I'd like to know for whom this would be comfortable other than using pure-OSS
projects.

~~~
spektom
You can setup your own Orion server, if privacy is your concern:
[http://wiki.eclipse.org/Orion/How_Tos/Install_Orion_on_Local...](http://wiki.eclipse.org/Orion/How_Tos/Install_Orion_on_Localhost)

------
ldite
From the Eclipse wiki: "Orion's objective is to create a browser-based open
tool integration platform which is entirely focused on developing for the web,
in the web. Tools are written in JavaScript and run in the browser. Unlike
other attempts at creating browser-based development tools, this is not an IDE
running in a single tab. Links work and can be shared. You can open a file in
a new tab. Great care has been taken to provide a web experience for
development."

So, to spare me finding headphones and watching 10 minutes of video, is this
meant to be more than a syntax-highlighting text box without a right-click
context menu? (FF 4.01)

------
SpiralLab
Cloud9/Ace/SkyWriter/Whatever-it's-called-today seems like a much better
implementation of this.

~~~
tvon
Maybe right now, but it's very early in the web-based IDE game to write anyone
off.

------
PetrolMan
The idea is pretty interesting and I'm going to keep an eye on how this
develops.

Moving an entire IDE online is a pretty huge task but there are some features
that simply make more sense online. I personally would love to see some kind
of active collaboration so that you can share code with someone who isn't in
office with you. I'm thinking Google Docs style where it shows you where they
are in the file and the changes they make as they make them.

The git support alone makes this a pretty useful tool for on the go
development.

------
latch
it's kinda neat..undo doesn't work (in chrome w/mac anyways). Can someone
enlighten me with some practical purposes for these sorta things? My
imagination isn't working.

~~~
lazylland
So you're visiting your parents for Thanksgiving, and you get a call "LATCH!
there's some issue with the thingamajig that we deployed before you left,
urgent fixed required or the universe will ... be okay really; but could you
please look into this ? I'll make it worth your while."

The only tool you have at your disposal is your mom's ChromeBox, since you
decided to "disconnect" for the holidays.

But no fear ! You log in to a familiar, already configured Orion workspace,
debug the shiznit out of the issue, save the day and have well deserved
turkey-fueled nap ..

~~~
civild
Why would you not just remote desktop to your development machine where you
have your entire working environment available anyway?

~~~
Flenser
Because there was a power cut and your development machine isn't online, or
the cleaner pulled the plug on it or maybe the sysadmins decided to change the
network settings over the holidays.

~~~
Wickk
The fact that you're making stretches to this situation to stress it's
usefulness is not helping anything at all.

~~~
lazylland
Keeping your development machine powered off over the holidays is not really a
stretch. Why waste so much power ?

~~~
Wickk
>or the cleaner pulled the plug on it

------
mgrouchy
Gah, looking at the sample code. Can't resize the text area(unless I missed
something), having to scroll horizontally to read code is a pain in the ass.
I'll take 80 character lines any day(I assume that don't do that in the java
world?)

------
zubairov
Is Orion a new e5? What happened with e4? What the rest of Eclipse Foundation
and Eclipse Projects think about it?

~~~
Sandman
No, Orion is not e5, as far as I can see it's a set of browser-based tools for
developing web apps. E4, by the way, is alive and well, it's release schedule
is aligned with Indigo's. So, you can download the latest build (it's a RC1),
and the final release should be in June.

------
maciej
It reminds me of Zope 2

------
jc-denton
What a crappy project, how about some better C++ support?!

------
tmcw
The name OrionHub makes me wish that open-source companies were more
litigious, just so that we could have some variety in naming.

------
fierarul
Until they add Java support they shouldn't even be using the Eclipse name.

I know Eclipse supports other languages, but essentially Eclipse is the
biggest Java IDE so announcing this web editor but avoiding Java support feels
like they just picked the most easy thing to show off.

Syntax highlighting is easy. What I want is a Java editor with code
completion, code folding and error highlighting/error stripe. Otherwise we
might just use Emacs over NaCl.

~~~
Sandman
It seems that you're forgetting that Eclipse is not an IDE. It's a foundation.
A foundation, similar in some ways to Apache, that owns many different
projects. One of them is the Eclipse IDE. The other is Orion. Now tell me, why
shouldn't a foundation named "Eclipse" be using the word "Eclipse" in one of
it's own projects?

Edit: To be perfectly fair, Eclipse foundation is itself guilty for this
confusion, because if you go to the "downloads" page on their site, you only
see downloads for Eclipse IDE. You need to go to the "projects" page to see or
download any other project.

